# Rental Inventory Management



## DuckJordan (Aug 4, 2011)

I know this has come up before about inventory management, and I've been looking for a free software thats easier to use.

A little info, A friend and mine have aquired enough inventory to start doing rentals. Since we don't have a huge set of gear nor the funds to actively use it, we were hoping to be able to set-up a rental type situation with schools and convention centers as well as sub-contract out to larger rental companies who may need more or a specific piece they are needing. 

We want to be able to remote manage, whether we put it on the server and just use remote desktop connection to do so would be okay. But we would like to be able to print quotes and things out just by selecting the inventory item and adding quantity to the list. we would also like to be able to use it as a checkout/received feature, so that we can make sure not to double book some equipment. We have everything from Lighting fixtures to sound fixtures to some scenic things as well but since its just two of us it doesn't have to be super simple to use. We thought about using Excel but neither of us have the time to setup the system we want. Plus it would be nice to have a cleaner presentation of the software due to possible additions.

Our ultimate goal is to setup a small business operating in two different market sectors, One side doing higher end computer systems as well as a small gaming center, and the other lighting and sound rental. This is a project that would develop over the next 10-20 years and we have a funding plan in place to get started in the next 5-10 years. 

We've taking 3-5 years of just planning and goal placing but would like to get some kind of rental system out. Even if its a software you pay for after you have so many clients or features needed but have a starting free setup would be nice. Right now I'm using inFlow but not sure if its the software we would like to use.

So the question is, do you have any inventory management software that you like that would fit this application. I do have a friend who is good with code who could take it on as a pet project but I would like to get this up and going in the next month or so.


----------



## FACTplayers (Aug 4, 2011)

This sounds very similar to an online store or some application like that. I could code something up in php for a web application, but that will take some time. Try something like zencart, but don't allow anyone to actually buy anything. That way you can have things listed as in stock or sold out (rented out).


----------



## DuckJordan (Aug 4, 2011)

I thought about that but there isn't any reason to go online with it or provide online access, We want to keep it as in person as possible since this is an emerging market (audio and lighting rental as well as gaming) and want to keep it as personal as possible. We would also like to know what they are using in case we can suggest using something else instead (if it works better). Great idea just I don't feel we could really utilize the online functionality.


----------



## FACTplayers (Aug 4, 2011)

DuckJordan said:


> I thought about that but there isn't any reason to go online with it or provide online access, We want to keep it as in person as possible since this is an emerging market (audio and lighting rental as well as gaming) and want to keep it as personal as possible. We would also like to know what they are using in case we can suggest using something else instead (if it works better). Great idea just I don't feel we could really utilize the online functionality.



This post seems to conflict with your first post a little... Are you looking for a solution to just track your inventory that you have (in house)? I thought you wanted some way to advertise what you have to potential customers. If you just want an inventory system to track then I suggest using excel. That could be set up in under an hour.

I was also thinking you could use mysql and phpmyadmin. Then you can access your inventory list online without allowing anyone else to see it. phpmyadmin takes less than 10 minutes to learn (no programming required for simple tasks). Then, if you wanted you could add a php front end website just to display whats available. 

As far as figuring out what your potential customers are using, do you want them to fill out a form online and submit it to you to see if you can simplify anything?


----------



## DuckJordan (Aug 4, 2011)

FACTplayers said:


> This post seems to conflict with your first post a little... Are you looking for a solution to just track your inventory that you have (in house)? I thought you wanted some way to advertise what you have to potential customers. If you just want an inventory system to track then I suggest using excel. That could be set up in under an hour.
> 
> I was also thinking you could use mysql and phpmyadmin. Then you can access your inventory list online without allowing anyone else to see it. phpmyadmin takes less than 10 minutes to learn (no programming required for simple tasks). Then, if you wanted you could add a php front end website just to display whats available.
> 
> As far as figuring out what your potential customers are using, do you want them to fill out a form online and submit it to you to see if you can simplify anything?


 
If you read my first post I want a system that doesnt involve much of using anything but that software. I don't want to use SQL or Excel. This would only be used by me and my friend its more of a management system so we don't double book items. Something with sales/rental Orders as well as be able to have inventory accessable. The reason for me to not use mysql or phpmyadmin is due to not wanting to set everything up including linking of tables and datasheets. I know how to use Mysql as well as phpmyadmin. Both would require 1-2 hours to get things the way we need it. All the ordering would be done either on the phone or in person so the forms are assessable only by us. 

We aren't in a theater and are planning on making this a rental/sale business that is supplying to both a Computer parts store/service center and a Lighting and Sound rental/Sales company. inflow seems to be able to do what we want. Just paying that much for the stuff we wouldn't use seems ridiculous. most of our rentals/sales would come from Local High Schools and the local Convention center so the reason we don't need an online solution is due to the small customer base at this point. 

Heres a list of what I would like it to accomplish.
Inventory List with the feature of setting Directories such as Lights or sound or Computers
Order list (for the purchasing of new items)
Sales Order (for selling/rental Receipts and used as pull list.)
Ability to show a compiled list of prices as well as a taxing ability.
Be able to supply a customer contact with address and phone number for sales.
Easy way to see what products we have in stock and which are either out on a rental or have been sold.


----------



## FACTplayers (Aug 4, 2011)

So something along of the lines of quickbooks? Let me think on this (while I get some dinner and beer) and I'll get back to you. I know there is something out there that will fit your idea perfect, but I can't remember the name right now.


----------



## DuckJordan (Aug 4, 2011)

FACTplayers said:


> So something along of the lines of quickbooks? Let me think on this (while I get some dinner and beer) and I'll get back to you. I know there is something out there that will fit your idea perfect, but I can't remember the name right now.


 
Okay thanks.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## doctrjohn (Aug 5, 2011)

Take a look at RentalDesk. They have a free version that has some significant limitations for a pro shop (number of customers, number of equipment types, etc...), but might be enough to get you by in the short term. The pricing for the unlocked version appears to be very reasonable as well. I am not a user, so couldn't answer any questions about service/support, just came across them some time back and bookmarked for future reference.

Best,
John


----------



## rochem (Aug 5, 2011)

To me, this sounds like a perfect application for FileMaker Pro. It's not free, but once you start using it, you'll find uses for it EVERYWHERE - on bigger shows, I'm exporting LW data to FileMaker every couple minutes at least. It does take some learning, but it's quite intuitive and easy to figure out, especially if you have any programming background. Actually, one of the stock templates that comes with the program sounds like it might be perfect - it has databases for Customers and Products, and it will create fully customizable invoices and quotes and inventory reports automatically.


----------

